# Games You've Recently Bought?



## Toddler Naruto (Dec 30, 2013)

*Recent Gaming Purchases?*

Note: Please discuss/share what games you've recently bought/purchased.

I'll start us off ^_^.

*My December 2013 Games:*
1.) *Assassin's Creed III (PS3)* - $14.99 New
2.) *Batman: Arkham City GOTY (PS3)* - $19.99 New
3.) *Final Fantasy XIII-2 (PS3)* - $19.99 New
4.) *Kingdom Hearts HD 1.5 ReMIX (PS3)* - $39.99 New
5.) *Ratchet and Clank: Into the Nexus (PS3)* - $19.99 New
6.) *Sly 4: Thieves in Time (PS3)* - $19.99 New
7.) *Tomb Raider 2013 (PS3)* - $29.99 New

I only bought *Assassin's Creed III (PS3)* myself though, the other 6 were all xmas gifts from my family/relatives.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2013)

Last game I bought was Final Fantasy VII about four months ago. Used.


----------



## Nuuskis (Dec 30, 2013)

For PC:
-Dragon Age: Origins - Ultimate Edition
-The Witcher Enhanced Edition Platinum 
-The Witcher 2 Enhanced Edition

For Nintendo 3DS:
-Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D 
-Legend of Zelda: A Link Between World
-Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages
-Sonic the Hedgehog 3D


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 30, 2013)

Last month, almost all of that is bundles or Steam Sales.

*PC:*
Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion Stellar Phenomena DLC
Blood Omen 2: Legacy of Kain
DmC Devil May Cry: Bloody Palace Mode
DmC Devil May Cry Retail
Legacy of Kain: Defiance
Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver
Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver 2
Endless Space - Disharmony
Fuel
Overlord II
Overlord + Raising Hell
Operation Flashpoint 2: Dragon Rising
Clive Barker's Jericho
Chaos on Deponia
Deponia
Devil May Cry 3 and 4 Bundle
Race The Sun
Anomaly 2 with Soundtrack Retail
Tomb Raider: Anniversary
Binary Domain Retail
Jumbo Bundle Magicka+Vietnam
Sanctum 2
Natural Selection 2 Retail
Paranautical Activity
Shadow Warrior
Pinball FX2 Humble Basic Key
RAGE The Scorchers DLC
Skullgirls: Squigly - Free
Skullgirls
Retrovirus
The Walking Dead

Total: Under 40$. All Steam keys. 

//HbS


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 30, 2013)

bought ni no kuni like 2 days ago


----------



## MCTDread (Dec 30, 2013)

I got a New copy of TANK! TANK! TANK! for $20 for the Wii U


----------



## Naruto (Dec 30, 2013)

Bravely Default on 3DS, "Brothers" on PC.

Last thing before that was Pokemon Y on 3DS, I think. Haven't bought many games lately, money's tight and my backlog is huge as it is.

The sad thing is I have almost every game people listed in this thread before me :/


----------



## Doom85 (Dec 30, 2013)

Christmas gifts given to me (all PS3):

Alice: Madness Returns
Dark Souls
Devil May Cry HD Collection
Infamous: Complete Collection
Journey
Tomb Raider

Games I've bought this month:

Fatal Frame 2 (PS2)
Grandia 2 (PS2)
Kirby's Dream Collection Special Edition (Wii)
Kirby's Return to Dreamland (Wii)
Muramasa: The Demon Blade (Wii)


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 30, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> I got a New copy of TANK! TANK! TANK! for $20 for the Wii U



Thats for the Wii U? Probably isn't as fun as the Arcade version.

Aside from renewing my PSN+ membership, I have only bought 1 game this Month.

Minecraft: PS3 version - $20


----------



## Anarchist64 (Dec 30, 2013)

Fallout New Vegas on black friday!


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jan 2, 2014)

I bought Okami for my PS3 about two days ago.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 2, 2014)

*I already owned Pokemon X

It's been past months for me.


----------



## Mako (Jan 2, 2014)

*PC: (During Winter Sales)*
Bastion
Bioshock Infinite
Saints Row IV
Sleeping Dogs
Left 4 Dead 2
Counter Strike: Global Offensive


----------



## Nuuskis (Jan 2, 2014)

Steam put Batman Arkham Origins for -50% discount for the last winter sale day so I bought it.

Also bought Alan Wake earlier.


----------



## cnorwood (Jan 2, 2014)

NBA 2k14 (ps4)
Killzone Shadowfall(ps4)
Pirate warriors 2(ps3)
Injustice Ultimate edition (vita)


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 7, 2014)

My mom just bought me these two video games from Amazon for my birthday .

1.) *Deadpool (PS3)* - $31.99 New
2.) *Saints Row the Third: The Full Package (PS3)* - $22.35 New

I won't get to play them until my birthday (January 18) though. I'll be turning 25 years old.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jan 7, 2014)

That's pretty awesome, its also awesome your mom knows what games you like. 

I got Wonderful101 for $30 New of course
Zombi U for $15 new
DayZ $30 digital


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 7, 2014)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> That's pretty awesome, its also awesome your mom knows what games you like.




She only knew what I wanted, because I e-mailed her my birthday wish list, hehe .

Otherwise, she probably would have bought me games I already own D:, or boring clothes .


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jan 7, 2014)

True lol   .


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 7, 2014)

Got the inFAMOUS collection yesterday with my Christmas money.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 7, 2014)

Ghostbusters - PS3 - 10€ (more or less the same in dollars) , my first game of 2014.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 22, 2014)

I just ordered *Sleeping Dogs (PS3)* from Best Buy for $15.99 New , I should be receiving the game sometime this weekend hopefully .


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 22, 2014)

Call Of Duty Ghosts PS4 - ?35
Dante Inferno PS3 - ?3.99


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 23, 2014)

I traded Bioshock infinite to final fantasy 13-2. 

I absolutely hate bioshock infinite. Now i will play ff13-2 and see for myself if all those shit people are bitching about are true.


----------



## AndrewRogue (Jan 27, 2014)

All PS3:
Dishonored. New $7.99
Tomb Raider(2013) New $14.99

I have yet to play either of them.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Feb 9, 2014)

I just ordered *Red Dead Redemption: Game of the Year Edition (PS3)* for $23.99 New from BestBuy.com , I can't wait to get this in my mailbox !


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 9, 2014)

CE Bravely Default


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 9, 2014)

Bravely Default Collector's Edition - $50.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 10, 2014)

A few friends and I bought a *Duel Terminal Machine*. 500 dollars, even came with a box of the DT cards.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Feb 24, 2014)

I ordered *Saints Row 2 (PS3)* for $23.52 New from Amazon.com today, it should arrive in my mailbox by Saturday hopefully.

I just need *Saints Row 4* now and then my *Saints Row* collection will be complete (not counting *SR1* since that's Xbox 360 exclusive).


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 25, 2014)

Bought the latest Strider game and the GotY edition of Borderlands 2 on Steam this month.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 25, 2014)

I've... kind of lost track of my purchases, actually. I've been steadily building up my gaming library for about a year now and I'm maybe... halfway through my intended purchases. 

Uh... but my most recent purchase is:
Tales of Symphonia Chronicles (PS3)


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2014)

I bought the new season of Walking Dead 


waiting to buy the rest of season one


----------



## Elriga (Feb 26, 2014)

Finally got around to buying Fire Emblem Awakening

Money very well spent


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 26, 2014)

I got myself Of Orcs and Men as well as The Bureau: XCOM Declassified for PC. Waiting for the courier to arrive.

//HbS


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Mar 6, 2014)

I recently ordered *Ninja Gaiden Sigma 1 (PS3)* for $23.47 New from Amazon.com.

I can't wait to play this game, it will be my first time playing the Ninja Gaiden series.


----------



## eHav (Mar 6, 2014)

diablo 3 RoS. gotta be ready for day 1


----------



## Violence (Mar 6, 2014)

Dragons Dogma Dark Arisen and Deus Ex Human Revolution


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 6, 2014)

Bought the season passes for both The Walking Dead Season 2 and The Wolf Among Us on sale for less than $20. PSN sales are pretty fucking awesome when you have PS+. Almost Steam levels of awesome.

Both have been fucking amazing so far. The latest episode of The Walking Dead Season 2 was just incredible. Probably the best episode of anything Telltale has put out so far. And that's saying something.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Apr 6, 2014)

I just bought both *Dead Space (PS3)* and *Fallout 3: GOTY Edition (PS3)* for $38.48 New from Amazon .


----------



## Kei (Apr 6, 2014)

Persona 3 Portable
Fate/Extra
Final Fantasy X/X-2 Remastered


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 6, 2014)

Elder Scrolls Online: Imperial Edition (physical copy), the one that comes that awesome statue.

Next game I'll be getting is the PC version of Dark Souls 2: Collector's Edition.

After that will probably be Kirby Triple Deluxe and Mario Kart 8.


----------



## Faelan (Apr 6, 2014)

Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance

Story is shit but fun as hell to cut up bitches.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 6, 2014)

Goat Simulator. 
Batman Arkham Origins for PC.


----------



## Krory (Apr 6, 2014)

On Steam:

Castlevania: Lords of Shadow - Mirror of Fate
Castlevania: Lords of Shadow 2
Dishonored: Game of the Year Edition


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 6, 2014)

*-GTAV
-Wonderful 101
-WWHD*


----------



## Weather (Apr 6, 2014)

*- Rune Factory 4 (3DS)*

Loving the hell out of it.


----------



## Seliph (Apr 7, 2014)

Bravely Default.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Apr 11, 2014)

I ordered these 6 video games earlier today on Amazon for $109.38 .

*My Recent Game Purchases:
Devil May Cry 4 (PS3) - $14.21 New
Lost Planet: Extreme Condition (PS3) - $14.47 New
Lost Planet 2 (PS3) - $9.98 New
Prototype (PS3) - $25.86 New
Silent Hill: Homecoming (PS3) - $23.60 New
Spider-Man: Web of Shadows (PS3) - $21.26 New*


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 11, 2014)

Weather said:


> *- Rune Factory 4 (3DS)*
> 
> Loving the hell out of it.



Nice. I just got that today 

Rune Factory 4 
Tales of Xillia 
Bravely Default 
Metroid
Zelda Oracle of Ages and Oracle of Seasons


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 11, 2014)

Recently got *Super Mario Galaxy* in the mail.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Apr 13, 2014)

I just bought *Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Double Agent (PS3)* for $18.98 New from Amazon today .


----------



## Krory (Apr 13, 2014)

I Just got myself *The Wolf Among Us* and *The Walking Dead - Season 2* for a joint $26.00. 

And my brother bought me *The Walking Dead - Season 1* earlier for $7.50 (with the *400 Days* DLC).


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 15, 2014)

*Final Fantasy III* DS

Just need V and VI.


----------



## Krory (Apr 15, 2014)

*Dead Island Game of the Year* ($5.00)
*Thief* ($18.00)

Both on Steam.


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 15, 2014)

Reaper of Souls. One of the only two games on my list this year, the other being Transistor.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 15, 2014)

Fable: Anniversary

MGS: HD Collection

Strider (2014)


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 15, 2014)

Tomb Raider PC with all the DLC. 

Was pretty enjoyable, played like 41 hours thus far, looks good and runs good too as long as you leave out the hairy physics if you're an NVIDIA user.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 15, 2014)

Just got my copy of Conception II for 3DS. I'll hopefully get to play it sometime this weekend since I'm usually so busy during the week.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 15, 2014)

A box of Extreme Victory (70 dollars).

Awesome box.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 15, 2014)

Got *Mega Man X Collection* for $12 and *Metroid Prime 3* for $8.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Apr 17, 2014)

I recently ordered *Assassin's Creed II (PS3)* for $12.14 New from Amazon.


----------



## skuka (Apr 17, 2014)

Saints Row 3 was something like 66% of steam for ?4, so I bought that.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2014)

I bought LEGO: Marvel Superheroes, LEGO Batman, LEGO Batman 2: DC Superheroes, and LEGO: Lord of the Rings for $5 each on Steam (all were 75% off).


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 17, 2014)

Trials Fusion PS4 - ?16 and Castlestorm Complete Edition - ?6


----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2014)

*Saints Row IV* - $13.59
*Lego Marvel Super Heroes* - $4.99
*Lego Lord of the Rings* - $4.99
*Kingdoms of Amalur: The Reckoning* - $5.99

For 'ze PC (Steam).


----------



## Nuuskis (Apr 18, 2014)

Bought
God of War HD collection ~ 10?
God of War HD collection 2 ~ 10?
God of War 3 ~ 20?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 18, 2014)

PSN NA is having a 30 game sale, all of them for 1$.

I bought 5 games, Super Stardust HD, Plants vs Zombies, Tokyo Jungle, Everyday Shooter, and Braid.

5 buckaroos


----------



## Might Gai (Apr 18, 2014)

i finally bought the sims 3 yesterday. it's pretty good lol


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 19, 2014)

Goova said:


> PSN NA is having a 30 game sale, all of them for 1$.
> 
> I bought 5 games, Super Stardust HD, Plants vs Zombies, Tokyo Jungle, Everyday Shooter, and Braid.
> 
> 5 buckaroos



Gotta get Tokyo Jungle then. 

The rest of the games I care about I already got them through PlayStation Plus.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 19, 2014)

I had most of the games, bought Jurassic Park, Red faction 1 + 2, Gex, and I forget what the last thing was.


----------



## Faelan (Apr 19, 2014)

Decided to buy Metal Gear Solid Portable Ops. Gotta own every metal gear.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 19, 2014)

*Final Fantasy V* PSN
*Final Fantasy VI* PSN 
*Final Fantasy III* DS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 20, 2014)

Tokyo Jungle for one dolla? I hear it's surprisingly deep


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 21, 2014)

Tokyo Jungle
When Vikings Attack
Jurassic Park


----------



## Naori Uchiha (Apr 22, 2014)

Bought Tobal 1 and Tenchu 1 for $5 each at a garage sale. They also had some really good SNES games but I already owned the games they had for sale. That's one of the reasons I love garage sales, you can find some really good old games sometimes. ^_^


----------



## Lortastic (Apr 26, 2014)

Bought Atelier Escha and Logy on the PS3, The Last Story on Wii and Professor Layton and the Azran Legacy on the 3DS


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 26, 2014)

Metal Gear Rising Revengeance came in the mail recently. Also bought Luminous Arc 2.


----------



## PhoenixRoy (Apr 26, 2014)

Tales of Vesperia PS3 imported.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 26, 2014)

Yakuza 3, White Knight Chronicles for PS3. Also got a fight stick and Blazblue CP, last copy they had new.


----------



## Violence (Apr 26, 2014)

Thief (2014)


----------



## Hamtaro (Apr 27, 2014)

Goat simulator


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Apr 28, 2014)

I just ordered both *Dead Space 2 (PS3)* and *Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2 (PS3)* for $32.18 New from Amazon .


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2014)

Tales of Symphonia Chronicles (PS3)


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 29, 2014)

Dark Souls 2 Collector's Edition (PC)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 29, 2014)

Atelier Escha and Logy: Alchemists of the Dusk Sky (PS3)


----------



## Toddler Naruto (May 1, 2014)

I recently ordered both *Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood (PS3)* and *Assassin's Creed: Revelations (PS3)* for $29.35 New from Amazon .


----------



## Naruto (May 3, 2014)

Just use the convo thread if you wanna talk about recent purchases sporadically. These topics are just vapid lists of games.


----------

